# Reisebericht zum Urlaub im Zeinisjoch (Galtür)



## Willi-w (25. September 2012)

#h Hallo Zusammen, der Urlaub in Österreich (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237597) fand nun glücklicherweise trotz Hausausbau, Umzug, Unfall und weiteren Highlights im Vorfeld doch statt. 

Ich muss sagen: Es war Toll! :l
Der Alpengasthof Zeinisjoch ist wirklich Spitze. Die Lage ist genial, das Essen eine Wucht und die Wirtzleute freundlich und immer mit guten Tipps für Unternehmungen zur Stelle. Fürs Kind gab es Sommerrodelbahnen, Hallenbad, Wildpark und jede Menge Natur zu entdecken. Für die Großen stehen wunderschöne Wanderwege, Ruhe und natürlich die Fischgewässer zur Verfügung. Kurzum: Es war ein herrlich erholsamer Urlaub!

Hier noch ein Paar Bilder:

Angekommen sind wir bei 2°C und Schneefall...
http://*ih.us/a/img716/2200/dscn0324k.jpg


Doch schon am 3. Tag wurde es Sonnig...
http://*ih.us/a/img194/641/dscn0331rm.jpg

Ein Traum von Landschaft...
http://*ih.us/a/img267/9759/dscn0360b.jpg

Und zur Krönung noch tolle Fische...
http://*ih.us/a/img195/8233/dscn0510xa.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img821/2260/dscn0429p.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img404/6180/dscn0426j.jpg[/URL]

Hier gefangen...
http://*ih.us/a/img812/9607/dscn0511t.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img24/3338/dscn0512tm.jpg

Alle Fische mit der Fliegenrute und Goldkopfnympfe gefangen. 
Außer den gezeigten Fischen hatte ich noch jede Menge Bisse von kleinen Forellen auf die Trockenfliege.
War wirklich sehr spannend. :m

Viele Grüße,
Willi


----------



## hechti666 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht zum Urlaub im Zeinisjoch (Galtür)*

Schöner Kurzbericht und klasse Bilder!
Petri im Nachhinein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht zum Urlaub im Zeinisjoch (Galtür)*

So isses - geiler Bericht, geile Bilder!!


----------



## Willi-w (26. September 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht zum Urlaub im Zeinisjoch (Galtür)*

Danke für die Blumen #h 

Das hab ich noch auf der Kamera gefunden...
http://*ih.us/a/img204/4930/p1080958k.jpg

Grüsse,
Willi


----------



## Pauli1990 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Reisebericht zum Urlaub im Zeinisjoch (Galtür)*

Sehr schön das gefällt mir! 
Das letzte Bild isttraumhaft! 

LG


----------

